
Show HN: Automatune – Procedural Music Editor (Mobile and Standalone) - piccogabriele
https://github.com/GabrielePicco/Automatune
======
piccogabriele
I have just published a procedural music editor developed in my spare time.
This is the first version, if someone goes to download it and get me some
feedback I would be grateful.

